# dialer? jetzt meldet sich schon das inkassounternhemen



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2009)

hallo hab da ein riesenproblem. ich habe von der firma In-Telagancce eine rechnug über ca. 6 euro bekommen. ich soll irgendwo in london angerufen haben. das wird über die firma mainpean abgerechnet. da ich mir aber sicher bin so eine nummer nicht angerufen zu haben , hab ich die rechnung nicht bezahlt und in-telegance geschrieben das ich das nicht getan habe . nun habe ich eine rechnung von dem inkassounternehmen acoreus bekommen über 50 euro. da war ich dann doch etwas sehr sauer und hab da angerufen. er wollte mir dann erklären das man das auf der tekomrechnung sehen könnte das wir da angerufen haben. wir sind aber eins und eins kunden. nachdem ich ihm dann gesagt habe das das alles doch ziemlich seltsam klingt und ich zum anwalt gehen will sagte er dann gehts halt vors amtsgericht. 
heute habe ich wieder so eine netten brief in der post mit einzelverbindungsnachweis (wieder diese londoner nummer) und jetzt wollen die schon 60 euro.
was soll ich denn jetzt machen ? 
ich habe zwar eine rechtschutzversicherung , aber da muß ich erst mal 150 euro selbstbeteiligung zahlen. ich bin völlig hin und her gerissen , denn ich bin mir schon total unsicher ob ich da überhaupt mit durch komme. habt ihr irgendwelche tips für mich ??


----------



## Reducal (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: dialer? jetzt meldet sich schon das inkassounternhemen*

Bleib gelassen! Acoreus versucht nach Abtretung eine bereits bestrittene Forderung beizutreiben. Das ist deren gutes Recht! Dein Recht ist es aber auch, dass di dir nachweisen, dass die Forderung zu Recht besteht und hierzu ist es völlig ausreichen, wenn du dich nicht kirre machen lässt und die zur Klage zwingst - das freilich, macht Acoreus eigentlich nie, zumindest ist davon hier noch nichts bekannt geworden. Man müsste nicht einmal auf deren Schreiben antworten, da die im Zugzwang sind, wenn sie was wollen.
Selbst wenn die Verbindung tatsächlich über deine Telefonnummer zu Stande gekommen war, dann steht noch lange nicht fest, dass der s. g. Mehrwert auch bezahlt werden muss. Gerade wenn Mainpean aus berlin im Spiel ist, kann durchaus bezweifelt werden, dass die Forderung überhaupt legitim ist.

Von wann soll die ursprüngliche Forderung eigentlich sein?


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: dialer? jetzt meldet sich schon das inkassounternhemen*

*schon mal die erste sektpulle knallen lass und locker werd *

es sollen 3 anrufe gewesen sein. zwei vom 11.08.2009 und einer vom 10.10.2009
da ich ja eins und eins kunde bin habe ich direkt meine fritzbox aufgerufen und wollte nachschauen von welcher nummer das gewesen sein sollte und wohin (habe ja 3 nummern und da noch keinen einzelverbindungsnachweis gehabt) ich konnte aber genau bis 2 tage vorher zurückschauen. 

vielen dank schon mal für die antwort und nen guten rutsch


----------



## Reducal (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: dialer? jetzt meldet sich schon das inkassounternhemen*

Den EVN kannst du dir hier auch rauslassen: IN-telegence - Einzelverbindungsnachweis . Nur leider konnte ich 1&1 bei der Liste der Netzbetreiber nicht finden. Es kann aber sein, dass das unter T-Com oder Telefonica läuft, da 1&1 deren Netz nutzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: dialer? jetzt meldet sich schon das inkassounternhemen*

neee mitlerweile hab ich die nummer die ich angerufen haben soll .. ist eine nummer aus london .. ich hab da nicht angerufen das ist alles etwas komisch


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: dialer? jetzt meldet sich schon das inkassounternhemen*

man die hären einfach nicht auf ... habe jetzt wieder ein schreiben mit gerichtlichen mahnverfahren *blabla* bekommen .. 
habe jetzt nochmal ne mail hingeschickt mit wiederspruch und so ... sollte ich nicht doch zum anwalt gehen ?


----------



## nette74 (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: dialer? jetzt meldet sich schon das inkassounternhemen*

hallo!!

tu garnix. lass das alles links liegen.


----------

